# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  The Stretch Goals

## Lindros_bigE

So New Matter has announced their stretch goals.  


Heres to them hitting $1.5 million!

----------


## Feign

The $750k goal seems a little weak, but okay.

The further goals are basically a discount on each unit sold, and I kind of dig that, but it's not the newsmaking kind of thing that gets people really talking about a campaign.

I have a feeling that they'll get pretty close to a million anyway.  If they get lots of good press, I could see breaking the 1.5 million mark.

----------

